# Lightroom 2.7 support for Canon 60D



## asaulo1 (Sep 25, 2010)

just got the brand new Canon 6'D today. Took some sample shots to compare with my 5'D and when I tried to import it into LR 2.7, it gave me an error. Looks like it doesn't yet support the RAW files of the 6'D. Is this correct? I read that LR 3 supports this cam but I would think that ver 2.7 should be able to support it as well.... would this be fixed by an update? I can't really see me upgrading to LR 3 anytime soon....


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 25, 2010)

You are correct, support for the Canon 6'D was introduced in LR 3.2 (ACR 6.2). The option open to you is to use the Adobe DNG converter to convert the Canon Raw files to DNG's using the latest converter v 6.2.

Once converted LR 2.7 will be able to work with the dng files. 

Make sure you use the option to retain the original raw files so that you can also use the Canon software since it does not work with the DNG files.

The DNG converter can be downloaded from this link.

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=48'3

Its a free downloaded. The read me file will give more info.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 25, 2010)

It is not likely that there will be any additional upgrades to version 2 of LR. Like version 1.4, it will probably remain frozen at 2.7 After spending all that money on a new camera with a proprietary RAW file format, Spending anpther $100 USD on a LR upgrade is not really out of the question. If that new camera 'broke the bank', the free DNG converter is your next best choice.


----------



## MadArgy (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Lightroom 2.7 support for Canon 60D *

I was expecting a version 6.x of ACR that would work with LR 2.7 and PS CS4, but you suggest that Adobe has given up on these after ACR 5.7.  

Thanks all for the for the info. I thought that I was being daft and could not find the latest version of ACR compatible with these versions of software, as I could not believe that Adobe would stop supporting them... Shame on them!   (I'll stop digging on the Adobe website then)

After breaking the bank to get the 60D and to service one of my lenses that had gone loco :crazy:, this is devastating news. Having spent a lot of money a year and a bit ago to move from an old version of PS Elements to LR 2 and CS4, I am not happy to be forced to update so soon! Adobe was already beta testing LR 3 when I got them (was a good deal though) I guess that that's the price of being a late adopter...

If the only way around it is converting all RAW files to DNG, the extra disk space required will quickly justify updating to LR3, but I find hard to justify (and afford) updating to both LR 3 and PS CS5...

Bummer... I'll send Adobe support an email to confirm that 5.7 is the final version of ACR for LR 2.x and CS4 before I surrender to their greed and start saving for the update(s)...

I'll let you know their response.

Thanks again for the info  :hail:


----------



## clee01l (May 17, 2011)

MadArgy, Welcome to the forum.   If you have CS4 and are not a heavy hitter, there is probably little reason to upgrade to CS5 if you are using LR3.   The last CS version that I own is CS2 and it is no longer installed Even my PSE version is at v7.  I seldom need either for additional editing beyond what LR is capable of.  As I said earlier, the v3 upgrade is ~$99USD.  I hope you can see a means to get it.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 17, 2011)

Hey Mad....... there is no problem converting to DNG and the file size will be probably smaller then your Canon raw files. There would be no extra space unless you keep the canon files as well.
Yes, ACR5.7 and LR2.7 were the last versions released.


----------

